

Dungeon Keeper stacks deck in EA's favor when it comes to Android feedback - danso
http://www.polygon.com/2014/2/6/5386406/dungeon-keeper-stacks-deck-in-eas-favor-when-it-comes-to-android

======
chrisBob
Something similar happened to me recently with an iPad game. I got a popup
that asked if I was enjoying the game, and clicking yes took me to the app
store review page. I am guessing that if I clicked no, it would not have.

I really wish I could remember what game did that.

------
IE5point5
Absolute evil genius, expect this to become the norm.

> I just wish for a Dungeon Keeper version of $5 and with no In App-Purchases

That's the problem, they wouldn't make enough money if you bought it for $5,
they'd need to sell it for $15-$25 to make a decent profit. It's quite amusing
how mobile game fans act like they're being really generous offering the
branch of $5 (Less than a cup of coffee) to developers for hours of
entertainment.

